# best night sights for glock 19?



## allantaylor8907

Looking at tru glo TFO and meprolight.

anyone have any experience or opinions on these. ive heard rumors of lack of durability with the TFO's


----------



## Illusive Man

I have the Meprolight Tru-Dots on my G22 and they are pretty bright. I also have to admit that these are my first night sights so I don't have anything to judge them against.


----------



## DJ Niner

I have Meprolights on several of my Glocks and prefer them to Trijicons and XS Big Dot Express Sights, the only other brands I have tried. My son has Trijicon sights on his Glock, as do several of my friends, and they seem to prefer them over my Meprolights.


----------



## Desertrat

I only have two types to compare anything to....but I think the Glock factory night sights on my G19 work very well....and on my G20 I have the Trijicon....they work.


----------



## Glock Doctor

allantaylor8907 said:


> Looking at tru glo TFO and meprolight.
> 
> anyone have any experience or opinions on these. ive heard rumors of lack of durability with the TFO's


They're not rumors. I consider the TFO's to be too fragile for EDC use. All of my carry Glocks are fitted with Meprolights.


----------



## rumaco

*I would suggest!*

NO NIGHT SIGHTS! Reason is....your target is dark....it is dark and you see your sights.....nothing in front of them (remember it is dark). So you see your sights and you don't see the target...are you getting this????? BUY A LASER!!!!!! I have taught self defense for over 40 years and the NIGHT SIGHT is the BIGGEST scam of all of them......they DO NOT WORK (WHY??? duh the target is DARK). On top of it all most people could NOT hit a 6" bull at 10 feet.


----------



## Fedor

A laser gives the bad guy something to aim at.

I like Meprolights.


----------



## srommes

An LED light with night sights works for me. I'm using the Tru Glo Tritium (not TFO) and they illuminate really well in the dark.


----------



## Pecos Bill

It will cost you $14.00 to try this. I have it on 5 of my pistols and on the open sights on my rifle. I really like it. No, it does not light me up at night and no it does not blind me to the target. The sights just glow.

SiteGlo glow in the Dark Gun Sight Paint

I've tried a couple other offerings but this is the best I have found for do it yourself. Really stays on.


----------



## Handgun World

Not necessarily true. There are "low light" situations where you can see your target, but regular sights are difficult to see. Especially the front sight. With night sights, you can see your sights easier. You can see your target too.


----------



## Handgun World

rumaco said:


> NO NIGHT SIGHTS! Reason is....your target is dark....it is dark and you see your sights.....nothing in front of them (remember it is dark). So you see your sights and you don't see the target...are you getting this????? BUY A LASER!!!!!! I have taught self defense for over 40 years and the NIGHT SIGHT is the BIGGEST scam of all of them......they DO NOT WORK (WHY??? duh the target is DARK). On top of it all most people could NOT hit a 6" bull at 10 feet.


See my post above, not necessarily true.


----------



## Cat

*Trijicons*

To me I feel the trijicons are the best of all. I have some on my g22,And they are about 15 years old. They still work like they are new. And I just picked up a pk380 for the wife, And I'm putting them on her pistol to. And I have a 380 body guard for her as well. But trijicons as not made any for this type of pistol. But I did call them about this,They said,Some time this year they will be for sale to buy.

And I all so have a set on my g27 as well. They work right in the sun or in the night. And they never need light on them to make them glow. I keep my g22 in the bedroom safe all the time. And I take it to my pistol club once a month. And my sights glow nice and bright.

And any sights not made like trijicons,Need low light to work. So to me trijicon are the best of the best ones to buy. If any one buys the trijicons,You will be happy you did.

Cat.


----------



## Otis

rumaco said:


> NO NIGHT SIGHTS! Reason is....your target is dark....it is dark and you see your sights.....nothing in front of them (remember it is dark). So you see your sights and you don't see the target...are you getting this????? BUY A LASER!!!!!! I have taught self defense for over 40 years and the NIGHT SIGHT is the BIGGEST scam of all of them......they DO NOT WORK (WHY??? duh the target is DARK). On top of it all most people could NOT hit a 6" bull at 10 feet.


I understand your concern, however, I do disagree with you. I have a hard time seeing the front sight on my glock (I've reached the age where my arms are no longer long enough!) The Tru Glo sights, in my case, provide the visibility of the front sight that I need. I don't have vision problems at distance, just the close up work. These help immensely! Hopefully you will reach the age that you need some help with your close up vision also.


----------

